# Campsite in or near Donningtton Park Race track



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all has any been to or know of a site as near as possible to donnington park race track . Is it possible to camp at the Track ? any help would be appreciated thanks Lin


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Hi all has any been to or know of a site as near as possible to donnington park race track . Is it possible to camp at the Track ? any help would be appreciated thanks Lin


yes there a campsite near a hotel sited at the back off the estate :arrow: park farm hotel next to that on the melbourne rd its right next to the circuit :wink:

ray

been there today delivery oil


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Lin,

We stayed at a site at Donington Park last year, it was situated adjacent to the race track, the facilites were ok and there was a pub/hotel on site. If I can remeber the name of it I will post it here.

Mark


Beat me to it Ray!!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark and Ray is it called something like Donnington Park farmhouse hotel? if this is the one you are thinking of is it within walking distance of the race track? Lin


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry Lin, I can't remember the name, I can tell you that it cost us £34.00 for two nights last August and that the noise from the track (practice laps) was awesome!

It was right next to the track and if I remember rightly it could be accessed from the camp-site on race days, you would need to verify this though.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Thanks Mark and Ray is it called something like Donnington Park farmhouse hotel? if this is the one you are thinking of is it within walking distance of the race track? Lin


yes  they have donnington market there on sundays near it

ray


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Until a couple of years ago we used to go to a vehicle show at Donnington Park - right next to the race track - and we, along with other campers stayed on the grassed carpark overnight free of charge. Think we turned right at some traffic lights, when travelling from the motorway. Be prepared for the noise all night from aircraft taking off and landing at the airport.

Joyce


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Sealady, . I looked on the Donnington Park web site but could not find anything to do with camping. We'll have to invest in a generator. Lin


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Donington park*

Hi Lindyloo
I live in Donington and there are a few campsites to choose from in the local area.The closest is donington racetrack itself,but facilitys are limited.The next closest is Park Farm Hotel and is a very short walk into the park.There is a nice Caravan club site at Kings Mills nurseries in donington,about a five min drive to the park.Another possibility is Shardlow Marina caravan site which is about a ten min drive,also the airport bus runs past the Marina every 30 mins and would drop you off right outside the racetrack.
Hope this has been of some help
Cheers Lazza
P.S if you need any phone numbers i can sort em out for you.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The trouble with the Park Farm site is that it is right below the flight path of the East Midlands airport and the mail planes fly all through the night. You will get very little sleep!

peedee


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

sealady said:


> Until a couple of years ago we used to go to a vehicle show at Donnington Park - right next to the race track - and we, along with other campers stayed on the grassed carpark overnight free of charge. Think we turned right at some traffic lights, when travelling from the motorway. Be prepared for the noise all night from aircraft taking off and landing at the airport.
> 
> Joyce


joyce is right. i go to a ham radio rally and park right outside the entrance. donnington seem a bit blaze' about it. When there is a big meet on there are hundreds of people camping in tents, sleeping in cars lighting bonfires etc so make sure there isnt a big meet next day. otherwise just turn up and park.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thankyou all for the help very much appreciated Lin


----------

